# Health insurance for a pregnant UK citizen (non-resident) in Germany



## maliaB

This is my first post, but after some time fruitlessly searching the net, I thought one of you may have an answer to my question.

I have dual Australian and UK citizenship, but have been living in Australia for some time. In a few weeks I am moving to Germany for 12 months with my partner (who is Australian).

I had planned to purchase private health insurance to cover my stay in Germany, but have recently found out that I am pregnant, and that therefore no private health insurer will cover me in Germany as it is a pre-existing condition and 'high risk'.

As I am not 'ordinarily resident' in the UK, I don't think I'm eligible for the EHIC.

This leaves me in a difficult situation. Does anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## MrTweek

I am not sure what "ordinarily resident" means, but since you are moving to Europe, shouldn't you become a regular resident and thus be eligible for public health insurance? Not sure whether this will be in Germany or the UK, but one of them should be responsible for you.
Any particular reason, why you want private insurance? You can still switch after giving birth.


----------



## ALKB

maliaB said:


> This is my first post, but after some time fruitlessly searching the net, I thought one of you may have an answer to my question.
> 
> I have dual Australian and UK citizenship, but have been living in Australia for some time. In a few weeks I am moving to Germany for 12 months with my partner (who is Australian).
> 
> I had planned to purchase private health insurance to cover my stay in Germany, but have recently found out that I am pregnant, and that therefore no private health insurer will cover me in Germany as it is a pre-existing condition and 'high risk'.
> 
> As I am not 'ordinarily resident' in the UK, I don't think I'm eligible for the EHIC.
> 
> This leaves me in a difficult situation. Does anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!



Is your partner moving to Germany for a job? When you say partner does that mean that you are unmarried?

If so, are you planning to get married in the future?

Being married would get you (and your children) free family coverage under your spouse's German health insurance.


----------

